# New bow



## jkennedy26 (Jan 2, 2012)

I just sold my Mathews Z7 extream to buy the new no cam, but a buddy came over the other day with a mission and it didn't seem to bad for half the price. What are y'all's thoughts on the missions? I was looking at the Blaze.


----------



## browpark (Sep 22, 2014)

The missions shoot good.

But I paid waaaay to much for my 2014 chill and don't regret it at all.

So fast, so quiet...


----------



## jkennedy26 (Jan 2, 2012)

Well I couldn't resists I bought the no cam and it's bad a,,


----------

